# طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة



## ramyghobrial (24 مارس 2008)

طلب صلاة ليا انا وبسمة
الدنيا بايظة علينا احنا الاتنين 
كل واحد مش مرتاح في حياتة العملية
وشغلي تعبان فية واحتمال اسيبة

بس اهم حاجة اننا مع بعض

ياريت تصلولنا ومش تنسونا 

*رامي وبسمة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

ربنا معاك يا رامى انت وبسمه ..وقادر ربنا يلمس حياتكوا ويغيرها للاحسن ......ضع كل اتكالك واعتمادك عليه وصلى من قلبك .
ربى والهى افتح لابنائك كل الابواب المغلقه وارشدهم لما   فيه الخير والصالح لحياتهم ..مد لهم يد العون اجعلهم اقو ى من اى ظروف .
ربنا معاكوا يا رامى وابقى طمنا .


----------



## sparrow (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

ربنا معاكم ويحللكم كل مشاكلكم
بشفاعه ام النور وجميع القديسين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

*ربنا معاكم و يبعد عنكم المشاكل و الضيقات و يقويكم يارب*
:smi106:​


----------



## meraaa (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

_ ربنا معاكم ياااااااااارب ويحافظ عليكم ويحميكم من اتعاب العالم التعبان ده ... ربنا يظلل عليكم ويقف جمبكم فى كل شىء يااااااااارب_​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

*ربنا قادر يحل المشاكل كلها بحكمته....بس نصيحه ليك يارامى بلاش تسيب شغلك الا لما تلاقى واحد تانى وبلاش تتسرع 
وربنا يوفقك وتلاقى احسن منه .*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

ربنا معاك يا رامي انت وبسمة 

وانشاء الله كل الامور هتبقي كويسة وترتاحوا 

الرب معاكم وينور طريقكم


----------



## totty (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

_ربنا معاكوا ويقف فى طريقكوا ويرشدكوا للصح
ويبعد عنكوا اى متاعب او مشاكل_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

ربنا معاك يا رامى انت وبسمة 

ويبعد عنكم المشاكل وينور طريقكم ​


----------



## K A T Y (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

_*ربنا معاكم يارامي انت وبسمة*_

_*ربنا يدبر اموركم وحياتكم ويحل كل مشاكلكم*_
​


----------



## رانا (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

العدرا والقديس ابانوب يدخلوا ويفكوا ضيقتكم ولاجل شفاعه الشهدا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

*مرسيي بجد لاهتمامكم 
بس بجد محتاجين صلاة قويه 
لاننا تعبانين اوى​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

*+*

ايه يا جماعه ايه اللى حصل ؟!

هو علشان مش مستقرين عملياً يبقى كل التوتر و القلق ده ؟

الامور ما تستاهلش كل ده 

اهدوا شوية و ان شاء الله كل حاجه هتبقى تمام

ربنا معاكم


----------



## vetaa (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

المهم بالظبط انكم مع بعض

اى حاجة بقى
سهلة صدقونى
وربنا مش بيسيب اولادة
وانتو طبعا اولادة وحبايبة

وكل الامور هتبقى متظبطة وتمام
ربنا يوفقكم

بشفاعة العدرا وجميع القديسين


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

ربنا يكون معاكوا  هو قادر يحل المشاكل

ويدبر اموركوا ويختارلكوا الصالح

بصلوات جميع القديسين وعلى رأسهم العدرا مريم​


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

ربنا معااكم ويحميكم ياغاليين
ويحللكم كل مشاكلكم وترجع الامور لمجاريها وللافضل


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طلب صلاه ليا انا وبسمة*

مش عارف اقولكم اية 
بس بجد 
شكرا ليكم


----------

